# USA MADE 12v, 24v, 36v DC Electric Motor .18hp (boat,sm vehicle & project uses)



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $65.00*
End Date: Sunday Jun-03-2012 21:15:52 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $65.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

